# Chausson seat covers -availability of replacements?



## BogWelsh (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone happen to know if it's possible to buy replacement seat and cushion covers from Chausson?

Regards,

Wayne.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Even if you can, it may be worth having them re-upholstered professionally. Then you can choose what they look like and the quality etc.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
What covers are you looking for and what model.


----------



## BogWelsh (Nov 2, 2008)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> What covers are you looking for and what model.


It's a welcome 85. We're working out options for changing all the interior covers from the present rather dreary brown, I believe Chausson call the existing fabric Formosa; we're thinking of something like their Atlanta blue.

After a conversation today with the folks at Highbridge Caravans it appears that Chausson will supply the fabric but not the ready made up covers, so it looks like we'll need to find a re-upholster.

Wayne.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
What model base vehicle Ford or Fiat new model or pre 2006. I also know a re-upholster he is very good in fact he did a car for Madonna on the tv show pimp my ride, let me know.

Ron


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We were told that the brownish upholstery in the Welcome is an upgrade, the fabric is usually used on the Chausson A class.
So be aware the other Chausson fabrics may not be so sturdy.


----------

